# Internet prob

## franko

Ik snap er ff geen hout meer van...ik doe precies hetzelfde als wat ik eerst gedaan heb maar nou kom ik ineens (weer) niet bij het internet... dit doe ik:

```

# modprobe 8139too

# net-setup eth0 (ik stel ip (192.168.1.1) subnet (255.255.255.0) gateway (192.168.1.25 (= ip van router)) en server naam (Gentoo) in)

# nano -w /etc/resolv.conf (ik verander de dns server naar die van men router)

# ping -c 1 192.168.1.25 (hij geeft keurige tijden terug (0.6 ms))

# ping -c 4 www.webmeesteres.nl (hij geeft wel het ip terug maar kan vervolgens niet met het internet verbinden ofzo (100% packet loss))

```

De inhoud van men router table:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         192.168.1.25    0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

```

en men ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BF:5A:1D:4C

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:bfff:fe5a:1d4c/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:266 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:295 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:38452 (37.5 Kb)  TX bytes:31024 (30.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:11

```

en men ping:

```

cdimage root # ping -c 1 www.webmeesteres.nl

PING www.webmeesteres.nl (213.239.179.4): 56 octets data

--- www.webmeesteres.nl ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

```

HOE KAN DAT NOU ??? men router laat ALLE verkeer van de eth0 naar eth1 kaart door en vorige keer ging het wel goed maar nou ineens niet  :Confused:  vergeet ik wat ofzo ??

----------

## garo

Dit lijkt me toch eerder een probleem met je router,kan je met een andere computer (of dezelfde met een ander OS) nog op internet ?

----------

## franko

men iptables ziet er op men router zo uit:

```

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.1.0/24      !192.168.1.0/24

ACCEPT     all  -- !192.168.1.0/24       192.168.1.0/24

```

dat lijkt me toch wel goed of niet  :Smile: 

----------

## water

Misschien je bekabeling kapot?

----------

## franko

ik kan pingen van gentoo naar router en van router naar gentoo en van router naar het internet... lijkt me voldoende toch  :Smile: 

----------

## water

Zo'n utp-kabel bevat 10 adertjes. Hoe en wat weet ik niet, maar het zou kunnen dat pingen en ip-adres verkrijgen over andere adertjes loopt dan het tcp-verkeer.

----------

## franko

het vage is dat ik eerst precies hetzelfde heb gedaan en ondertussen heeft niemand aan de kabels of wat dan ook gezeten... ik snap er geen biet van

----------

## garo

als je kan pingen mag je er voor 99% zeker van zijn dat de bekabeling in orde is, ik denk eerder dat het probleem bij de router ligt, het is niet omdat de routing tabel klopt dat het gegarandeerd zal werken. Kan je eens proberen een andere computer op de router aan te sluiten en zou je ook eens alle iptables commando's die zijn ingegeven op de router kunnen posten

----------

## franko

Niet iedereen heeft de luxe om 3 computers te hebben  :Wink: 

ik ben nu ff aan het kijken wat voor packages der voorbij komen op men eth0 (interne netwerk)... ik werk met ssh dus die moet je ff weglaten... maar ik doe dus gewoon ping-c 1 www.webmeesteres.nl:

```
236.815095  192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.25 DNS Standard query A www.webmeesteres.nl

236.815757  192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.25 TCP ssh > 32877 [PSH, ACK] Seq=2551862558 Ack=3802799607 Win=9648 Len=48

236.815838 192.168.1.25 -> 192.168.1.1  TCP 32877 > ssh [ACK] Seq=3802799607 Ack=2551862606 Win=20608 Len=0

237.036372 192.168.1.25 -> 192.168.1.1  DNS Standard query response A 213.239.179.4

237.037890  192.168.1.1 -> 213.239.179.4 ICMP Echo (ping) request

237.038474  192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.1.25 TCP ssh > 32877 [PSH, ACK] Seq=2551862606 Ack=3802799607 Win=9648 Len=96

237.038556 192.168.1.25 -> 192.168.1.1  TCP 32877 > ssh [ACK] Seq=3802799607 Ack=2551862702 Win=20608 Len=0
```

maar ik krijg geen output op men eth1 (i-net)  :Sad: 

hier komt men iptables input:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Masquerading firewall (relatief veilig)

################################################################################

# variabelen

## variabelen die moeten worden aangepast aan omgeving

# waar iptables staat

IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"

# interfaces

INTERNAL_INTERFACE="eth0"   # interface waarmee gateway aan lokale netwerk zit (aanpassen aan eigen omgeving)

EXTERNAL_INTERFACE="eth1"   # interface waarmee gateway aan het internet zit (aanpassen aan eigen omgeving)

# ipadressen / netwerken

IPADDR="62.163.143.53"       # internet ip adres

LAN="192.168.1.1/24"        # lokale netwerk (aanpassen aan eigen omgeving)

# overige

MASQ="yes"

HTTP_SERVER="yes"

FTP_SERVER="yes"

SSH_SERVER="no"

NAME_SERVER="yes"

SMTP_SERVER="yes"

TELNET_SERVER="no"

LOG="no"

## variabelen die NIET moeten worden aangepast

# interfaces

LOOPBACK_INTERFACE="lo"    # loopback interface

# ipadressen / netwerken

ANYWHERE="0.0.0.0/0"        # elk ip adres valt hierbinnen

LOOPBACK="127.0.0.1"        # ip adres van localhost

CLASS_A="10.0.0.0/8"        # klasse A prive netwerk

CLASS_B="172.16.0.0/12"     # klasse B prive netwerk

CLASS_C="192.168.0.0/24"    # klasse C prive netwerk

# poorten

PRIVPORTS="0:1023"

UNPRIVPORTS="1024:65535"

################################################################################

# clean-up + init

# flush en clear alle rules en zet de tellers op 0

$IPTABLES -F

$IPTABLES -X

$IPTABLES -Z

$IPTABLES -t nat -F

$IPTABLES -t nat -X

$IPTABLES -t nat -Z

# set de default policies

$IPTABLES -P INPUT DROP

$IPTABLES -P FORWARD DROP

$IPTABLES -P OUTPUT DROP

$IPTABLES -t nat -P PREROUTING ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -t nat -P POSTROUTING ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -t nat -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

################################################################################

# initialiseren van de kernel

## Enable IP forwarding

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

## Enable IP-spoofing beveiliging

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter ; do

    echo 1 > $f

done

## Disable ICMP redirect acceptatie

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/accept_redirects ; do

    echo 0 > $f

done

## Disable ICMP send_redirects

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/send_redirects ; do

    echo 0 > $f

done

## Source routed pakketten niet accepteren

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/accept_source_route ; do

    echo 0 > $f

done

## Log spoofed pakketten, source routed pakketten en redirected pakketten

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/log_martians ; do

    echo 1 > $f

done

## Enable TCP SYN cookie beveiliging

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies

## Enable ICMP broadcasting protection

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts

## Enable ICMP dead error message protection

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses

## Enable dynamic TCP/IP address hacking

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr

################################################################################

# op de loopback interface kunnen (en moeten) we alles toelaten

## Onbeperkt verkeer op lo toestaan

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $LOOPBACK_INTERFACE -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $LOOPBACK_INTERFACE -j ACCEPT

################################################################################

# in de gemiddelde HTK-environment kunnen we ook alles op het lokale netwerk

# toelaten

## Onbeperkt verkeer op interne interface toestaan

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -j ACCEPT

################################################################################

# sommige pakketten resoluut weigeren

## Weiger (en log) alle gefragmenteerde pakketten

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -f -j LOG --log-prefix "FRAGMENT! "

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -f -j DROP

## Weiger (en log) alles van privenetwerken op externe iface

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $LOOPBACK -j LOG --log-prefix "SPOOFING! "

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_A  -j LOG --log-prefix "CLASS A ADDRESS! "

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_B  -j LOG --log-prefix "CLASS B ADDRESS! "

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_C  -j LOG --log-prefix "CLASS C ADDRESS! "

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $LOOPBACK -j DROP

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_A  -j DROP

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_B  -j DROP

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $CLASS_C  -j DROP

################################################################################

# masquerade

## Alles met afkomst van of bestemming lokale netwerk heeft forwarden

if [ $MASQ = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -j MASQUERADE

  $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -s $LAN -d ! $LAN -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -o $INTERNAL_INTERFACE -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -d $LAN -s ! $LAN -j ACCEPT

fi

################################################################################

# accepteer bepaalde ICMP pakketten

## Een aantal typen ICMP pakketten accepteren 

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 0 -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 3 -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 5 -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 8 -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 11 -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

     -m limit --limit 10/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 3 -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 8 -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 0 -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

     -m limit --limit 2/s -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p icmp \

          --icmp-type 11 -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

     -m limit --limit 10/s -j ACCEPT

################################################################################

# TCP connecties gestart vanuit lokale netwerk accepteren

## accepteer TCP connecties vlgs SYS, ACK+SYN, ACK principe

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

          -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

          -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

          -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

          -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

          --tcp-flags ACK,SYN SYN \

          -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE -j ACCEPT

## auth aanvragen accepteren (voorkomt timeouts)

$IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

          -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

          --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 113 -j ACCEPT

################################################################################

# UDP

## dns aanvragen vanuit lokale netwerk toestaan

$IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

          --source-port 53 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

          --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 53 -j ACCEPT

## traceroute toestaan

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

          --source-port 32769:65535 --destination-port 33434:33523 -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

          --source-port 32769:65535 --destination-port 33434:33523 -j ACCEPT

## time toestaan

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

          --source-port 37 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

          -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

          --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 37 -j ACCEPT

# andere UDP poorten hier toevoegen

################################################################################

# zelf servers draaien

## http server openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $HTTP_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 80 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

## nameserver openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $NAME_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 53 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

       -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

       --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 53 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 53 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p udp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 53 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

## ssh server openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $SSH_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 22 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 22 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

## telnet server openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $TELNET_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 25 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 25 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

## smtp server openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $SMTP_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT  -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 25 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE \

            --source-port 25 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

## ftp server openstellen voor buitenwereld

if [ $FTP_SERVER = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS --destination-port 21 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

            --source-port 21 --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

  ## ftp server - active

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED ! --syn \

            --destination-port 20 -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

            --source-port 20 -j ACCEPT

  ## ftp server - passive

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $ANYWHERE -d $IPADDR -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

            --destination-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTERNAL_INTERFACE -p tcp \

            -s $IPADDR -d $ANYWHERE -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

            --source-port $UNPRIVPORTS -j ACCEPT

fi

################################################################################

# trash opvangen

# alles dat nu nog wordt opgevangen loggen

if [ $LOG = yes ] ; then

  $IPTABLES -A INPUT   -j LOG --log-prefix "filtered on INPUT "

  $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT  -j LOG --log-prefix "filtered on OUTPUT "

  $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -j LOG --log-prefix "filtered on FORWARD "

fi

```

en dat geeft deze lijst:

```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  -f  anywhere             anywhere           LOG level warning prefix `FRAGMENT! '

DROP       all  -f  anywhere             anywhere

LOG        all  --  localhost.localdomain  anywhere           LOG level warning prefix `SPOOFING! '

LOG        all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere           LOG level warning prefix `CLASS A ADDRESS! '

LOG        all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere           LOG level warning prefix `CLASS B ADDRESS! '

LOG        all  --  192.168.0.0/24       anywhere           LOG level warning prefix `CLASS C ADDRESS! '

DROP       all  --  localhost.localdomain  anywhere

DROP       all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere

DROP       all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere

DROP       all  --  192.168.0.0/24       anywhere

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.neticmp echo-reply limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.neticmp destination-unreachable limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.neticmp redirect limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.neticmp echo-request limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.neticmp time-exceeded limit: avg 10/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.nettcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:auth

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netudp spt:domain dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netudp spts:32769:65535 dpts:traceroute:33523

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netudp spt:time dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.nettcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:http

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.nettcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:domain

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netudp spts:1024:65535 dpt:domain

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.nettcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:smtp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netstate NEW,ESTABLISHED tcp spts:1024:65535 dpt:ftp

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp dpt:ftp-data flags:!SYN,RST,ACK/SYN

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             frankonline.kicks-ass.netstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp dpts:1024:65535

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.1.0/24      !192.168.1.0/24

ACCEPT     all  -- !192.168.1.0/24       192.168.1.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

ACCEPT     icmp --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           icmp destination-unreachable limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           icmp echo-request limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           icmp echo-reply limit: avg 2/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     icmp --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           icmp time-exceeded limit: avg 10/sec burst 5

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           tcp flags:SYN,ACK/SYN

ACCEPT     udp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           udp spts:1024:65535 dpt:domain

ACCEPT     udp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           udp spts:32769:65535 dpts:traceroute:33523

ACCEPT     udp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           udp spts:1024:65535 dpt:time

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           tcp spt:http dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           tcp spt:domain dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     udp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           udp spt:domain dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           tcp spt:smtp dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp spt:ftp dpts:1024:65535

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp spt:ftp-data

ACCEPT     tcp  --  frankonline.kicks-ass.net  anywhere           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED tcp spts:1024:65535
```

sorry dat het bericht wat lang wordt

----------

## Matje

Ik krijg hoofdpijn als ik je script bekijk  :Smile:  Zeker van dat je al die regels nodig hebt?  :Smile: 

Anway:

Is je internet-ip-adres nog juist? Eigenlijk moet je dat niet instellen in je iptables configuratie, je moet zorgen dat dat dynamisch gaat.

Dit is volgens mij ook mis:

LAN="192.168.1.1/24" <== moet zijn: LAN="192.168.1.0/24"

----------

## franko

Kon je dat niet ff eerder bedenken ??  :Wink: 

IK KAN JE WEL ZOENEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

hij doet het weer... jullie zijn geweldig  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Matje

 *franko wrote:*   

> Kon je dat niet ff eerder bedenken ?? 

 

Tuurlijk, als ik deze thread eerder bekeken had  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> IK KAN JE WEL ZOENEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Rare kerels, die Hollanders

 *Quote:*   

> hij doet het weer... jullie zijn geweldig  

 

Dat weten wij Belgen al langer  :Razz: 

----------

## Zu`

 *Matje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dat weten wij Belgen al langer 

 

lol  :Wink:  niet overdrijven hé  :Razz: 

----------

## Matje

Watte?  :Smile: 

----------

## Stuartje

 *Zu` wrote:*   

>  *Matje wrote:*   
> 
> Dat weten wij Belgen al langer  
> 
> lol  niet overdrijven hé 

 

Tut, tut. Bescheidenheid is hier niet op zijn plaats :p

Wij Belgen zijn gewoon geweldig and that's it  :Very Happy: 

----------

